

Show HN: A universal iOS app for creating and sharing pixel art - jimeister
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pixelup/id548876143

======
san_dimitri
Looks nice. Going to install now. Hope you have updated the app for the new
iPhone :)

~~~
jimeister
Thanks! Next update will take care of the new iPhone :)

